# Cinnamon and Crohn's



## alfredothebarber (Nov 14, 2011)

I did a lot of research on the internet, trying to find out the cause and solution to Crohns' and Colitis. I'm sure many of you have also persued the internet just reading stuff. I guess it can be both a blessing and a curse, in that regard.

Anyway, I used to drink Yerba Mate tea, and it helped me a lot, and I was in remission for a while. I wanted to know why it helped. Apparently, the tannins in the tea are good and suppressing the symptoms. So, I looked for other herbs that have a high content of tannins, but low caffeine (because I wanted to avoid caffeine).

Alas, I stumbled on to cinnamon. I've been taking 1 teaspoon a day. I've been feeling a lot better, and I've only been using it for 10 days.

Anyone else have any experiences with cinnamon?


----------



## kllyeve (Nov 14, 2011)

Cinnamon and I do not get along - gives me atrocious gas and pain.


----------



## ctrl z (Nov 14, 2011)

I use cinnamon in my homemade Chai. I don't have any reactions that I'm aware of.


----------



## rygon (Nov 14, 2011)

Whats chai?


----------



## ctrl z (Nov 14, 2011)

It's an indian spice tea. I've recently started drinking it instead of coffee. The spices used are supposedly good for gut ailments. It uses a bit of milk but some substitute regular milk with almond milk. Instead of sugar I use buckwheat honey.

Here is the wiki page for chai 



rygon said:


> Whats chai?


----------



## Beach (Nov 15, 2011)

I sprinkle cinnamon on a number of meals, and take a few cinnamon capsules in the morning.  The spice is supposed to be somewhat helpful in controlling blood sugar levels.  Haven't noticed any gut issues since doing this.


----------



## sid (May 29, 2012)

cinnamon has been used for thousand of years in ayurveda for its benefits in indigestion, flatulence, nausea and diarrhea. It can be used whil ehaving the symptoms until you get he relief, but do not continue it..it will give you terrible gas and bloated stomach. 

I have always ingored ayuirveda but amazingly while in this forum, the experiences of different people are taking me back to the childhood when my ayurvedic doctor used to use these spices and herbs for these kind of petty problems...I guess that more because In our country its all about spices and spices only...where as people from west seem to be discovering these facts now. not bragging but thats what it seems to me.

BTW people having masala chai (spicy tea), you may still use black tea with all the spices that you would put in a chai with milk. the best spice added being powder form of ginger..that will give you an instant kick.try it


----------



## Jam300 (Nov 29, 2012)

Conversely, most people experiencing Orofacial symptoms as a result of Crohns are recommended to try eliminating Cinammon and other Benzoate containing foods from their diet. Its a funny old disease.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Nov 30, 2012)

Chai tea :Karl:

I like cinnamon and would use it on occasion but have been afraid of cinnamon since diagnosis because I thought it could be a cause of aggravation.

I should take a chance and try a little...I mean, if ginger is strong but helps me out, then I guess I don't see how cinnamon wouldn't do the same...


----------



## bangarang (Nov 30, 2012)

I use cinnamon in my smoothies no bad effects. Just don't eat a spoonful of it.


----------



## Susan2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have always had a great deal of trouble with cinnamon. I was tempted by a blueberry muffin the other day and didn't realise it contained cinnamon until I started eating. I swear that I felt every grain of cinnamon irritating my gut and then the skin around the stoma.


----------



## jbreton (May 10, 2013)

I just ate some Pain d'épices ("spice-bread"), and now i'm just about to fall asleep, i feel daisy, that awful. Probably due to the cinnamon it contains.


----------



## campingamy (Nov 14, 2017)

Be sure your using Ceylon Cinnamon this is the only true cinnamon. This cinnamon is good for you. Most cinnamon you buy are only marked as cinnamon, be careful they could be Cassis, Korintje or Saigon Cinnamon these are not true cinnamon and they are harmful to your body. Your cinnamon should say Organic Ceylon Cinnamon right on the container. 

All non-organic spices sold in the USA are sterilized in one of three ways:  fumigation, irradiation and steaming. These sterilization kills all the good nutrients that was in the spice, leaving you with a dead unbeneficial spice.


----------



## D Bergy (Nov 14, 2017)

Cinnamon is known to inhibit the MAP bacterium. At least it is in vitro. 

http://knowledgeofhealth.com/nature...disorders-cinnamon-and-oregano-to-the-rescue/

Dan


----------

